
KDE's End of Year 2017 Fundraiser - jrepinc
https://www.kde.org/fundraisers/yearend2017/
======
valoriez
I contributed, and hope you will too! KDE makes all my favorite software,
including the browser I'm using to write this comment! Falkon, which I hope
soon has a release as KDE software. :-)

------
proginthebox
This requires paypal, can we pay without having to go through paypal?

